# New Holland TVT



## SteeloTVT (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi. I have a New Holland TVT 155 5500 hrs. Lately I’ve been getting a couple of codes popping up. EEM 015 and 116. I would like to know what they relate to. Also the temp gauge is playing games lately going from running temp to overheating. Radiator is clean and belt is tight. It fluctuates to fast to be a true reading I think. Any ideas? Cheers


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello SteeloTVT. Welcome to the tractor forum.

Engine temperature can rise very quickly if you happen to have a head gasket leak (or cracked head) which allows combustion gas to enter into the cooling system. There is a test kit to check for combustion gas in the coolant. Or, you can simply observe for bubbles in the coolant.

I could not find EEM error codes in the New Holland list of codes. You will have to check with your dealership.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Here are two valid codes that can impact the temperature gauge reading:

ATC 116, Evaporator sensor shorted to ground. 

TMF 15, 5 Volt Sensor Supply voltage is too low.


----------



## SteeloTVT (Jan 19, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Here are two valid codes that can impact the temperature gauge reading:
> 
> ATC 116, Evaporator sensor shorted to ground.
> 
> TMF 15, 5 Volt Sensor Supply voltage is too low.


Thanks for that. I had a feeling those codes could relate to temp gauge. I took the cable off the sender and cleaned the contacts and it seems to have fixed the problem... hopefully. I’ve done 40 odd hours and it’s beem fine. Thanks


----------

